# Wie hole ich einen Pflanzkorb aus dem Teich?



## Libellchen (8. Aug. 2009)

Hallo, zusammen,
ich bin ein Teichneuling und hoffe, jemand hat eine Idee, wie man einen Pflanzkorb, der in 1m Tiefe steht, wieder hochholen kann, ohne in den Teich steigen zu müssen.Spezielle Vorrichtungen gibt es ja offensichtlich dafür nicht.Es wäre schön,wenn ihr mir einen Tip geben könntet.


----------



## mitch (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie hole ich einen Pflanzkorb aus dem Teich?*

hallo libellchen,

ich binde immer eine unverrottbare schnur an die pflanzkörbe, da kann man dann einen gartenrechen zum hochholen nehmen. 

aber wenn nix dran ist dann wird dir nix anderes übrig bleiben als ins wasser zu gehen - bei den temperaturen ist das doch ganz angenehm oder ?


----------



## Madd!n (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie hole ich einen Pflanzkorb aus dem Teich?*

wenn ich was bei mir am teich machen will ohne reinzusteigen, lege ich mir einer leiter drüber und grabbel da drauf. dann kommt man schon an einiges dran.


----------



## koifischfan (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie hole ich einen Pflanzkorb aus dem Teich?*

Nimm eine Harke und ziehe in dir in Greifweite.



> ..., lege ich mir einer leiter drüber und grabbel da drauf.


Genauso stelle ich ein Aquarium kopfüber auf zwei Steinen in den Teich.


----------



## steffen55 (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie hole ich einen Pflanzkorb aus dem Teich?*

Hallo Libellchen,

ich mach es mit einer Schaufel. Bei Deiner Teichgröße sollte es doch gehen


----------



## newbee (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie hole ich einen Pflanzkorb aus dem Teich?*

Nimm doch einfach einen Besestiel und schraube an das kopfende einen Haken geht ganz gut so hole ich immer meinen korb vom Skimmer zum leeren


----------



## Kevinacecombat (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie hole ich einen Pflanzkorb aus dem Teich?*

Und wenn alles nix hilft....doch baden gehen!
Sollte doch bei diesen heissen Sommertagen kein Problem sein ;-)


----------



## Ernie (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie hole ich einen Pflanzkorb aus dem Teich?*

wir gehen auch schwimmen,
kommste besser dran ( bei uns zumindest )
und es ist noch toll mit 25° 

Gruss ERnie


----------



## GG aus GL (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie hole ich einen Pflanzkorb aus dem Teich?*

ÄH - koifischfan - 

krasses Bild.... mal ne doofe Frage... ist doch eine Fotomontage oder???:shock

LG
Gerd


----------



## andreas w. (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie hole ich einen Pflanzkorb aus dem Teich?*

jetzt wo man drüber nachdenkt....... iss richtig was gerd fragt. 

wenn das aquarium einen boden hat - sind die fische nicht ein bischen groß für den glaskasten?

wenn das ganze oben luftdicht verschlossen ist, find ich das ganze einen gelungenen gag. die fischchen können ihresgleichen von oben beobachten. hat man/fisch nicht alle tage. 

hauptsache die damen und herrschaften finden den ausgang wieder.


----------



## koifischfan (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie hole ich einen Pflanzkorb aus dem Teich?*

@gg aus gl
Das entäuscht mich jetzt. :? Nix Fotomontage. Hier noch ein Bild vom Frühjahr. Man sieht rechts einen der Schwerbetonsteine, wo das Aquarium draufsteht.
Zwei, drei Mal im Jahr nehme ich es zum Saubermachen raus. Und natürlich wenn der See beginnt zufrieren.

PS: Was könnte der Weiße für Einer sein? Ich habe viele Fische von denen ich nicht sagen kann, daß es Kois sind.

Edit:


> jetzt wo man drüber nachdenkt....... iss richtig was gerd fragt. wenn das aquarium einen boden hat - sind die fische nicht ein bischen groß für den glaskasten?


Meinst du, ich habe die da rein gesetzt? Wer alleine rein schwimmt, kommt auch alleine wieder raus.



> wenn das ganze oben luftdicht verschlossen ist, find ich das ganze einen gelungenen gag. die fischchen können ihresgleichen von oben beobachten. hat man/fisch nicht alle tage.


Natürlich luftdicht, jedes Aquarium hat fünf Seiten  und hier ist die Öffnung unten. Es ist manchmal ein echtes Gedränge darin. Die Sonne erwärmt das bischen Wasser recht schnell und alle wollen nach oben.

PS 2: Eigentlich schon offtopic, sorry. Man könnte daraus auch einen eigenen Thread machen.


----------



## Annett (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie hole ich einen Pflanzkorb aus dem Teich?*

Hallo. 

Das Thema drifte ja nun immer mehr ab.... 
Hoffen wir mal, dass die richtige Antwort (wie man den Pflanzkorb heraus holt) schon dabei war.  

Hier mal noch einige Links, die ebenfalls solche Ideen, wie die von "koifischfan" (wie schön wäre jetzt ein richtiger Name )  zeigen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22015/?q=aussichtsturm
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17173/?q=aussichtsturm
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20459/?q=aussichtsturm

Der weiße Fisch dürfte ein Koi sein, denn ich erkenne mind. eine Bartel am Maul...


----------



## darti (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie hole ich einen Pflanzkorb aus dem Teich?*

Ich empfehle einen Bootsharken aus dem Segelsport. 

Es gibt diese mit Herken aus Kunststoff und abgerundeten Spitzen. 

Das Dingen Hat mir schon oft geholfen und das Risiko das man die Folie beschädigt liegt bei 0% im Gegensatz zur Harke und Co


----------

